
Gut bacteria effect on autism disappears after re-analysis - apsec112
https://medium.com/metascience/can-gut-bacteria-cause-autism-in-mice-582306fd7235
======
xkcd-sucks
Finding no effect is how you end up publishing in Medium (or Frontiers in
Neuro) instead of in Nature

------
Nasrudith
And the pattern of "desperately searching everything except genetics for a
scapegoat" continues.

